# Who the heck is Mike Wilhelm?



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

This former 35 yr old former assistant coach for Haverford College is a new assistant coach for the Bulls.

I for one would have liked to have seen an assistant coach with a few more grey hairs.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

He's Bill Cartwright's replacement


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Anyone know if he likes to fish?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Anyone know if he likes to fish?


He better be fishing coffee for Cart.


----------



## higginj44 (Jul 18, 2002)

Well, it doesn't sound like the plan is to groom him to become Cartwright's replacement, but of course know of us knew that Phil Jackson would end up replacing Doug Collins.

I can't shake the feeling that we might need an assistant coach with more NBA coaching experience, but this guy will probably do the trick as an advance scout.


Just a few bits a pieces from the Bulls web site.


_The Chicago Bulls today named Mike Wilhelm assistant coach/advance scout. 

Wilhelm scouted last season for the Denver Nuggets. Previously, he spent four years as the Advance Scout/Head Video Coordinator for the Cleveland Cavaliers, supervising the video department and scouting upcoming Cavaliers opponents. Wilhelm also served as assistant coach for the WNBA Cleveland Rockers from 1997-99. 

Prior to the Cavaliers, Wilhelm worked one season (1995-96) as an assistant coach for Haverford College in Haverford, PA. As the team’s only assistant coach, Wilhelm helped the Fords to a 15-11 mark and their first berth in the Centennial Conference playoffs since 1977. 

Wilhelm, 35, played college basketball at Southhampton (NY) College_.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>higginj44</b>!
> Well, it doesn't sound like the plan is to groom him to become Cartwright's replacement, but of course know of us knew that Phil Jackson would end up replacing Doug Collins.


And none of us knew that when Pink Floyd was hired that he would replace Jax. Oh wait a second, everyone did.

I can just picture the latest hiring.

* Fade to the Berto Center

Krause:* Bill, I met this, ahh, very smart young man whom spends 23 hours a day in the film room or scouting NBA games. He has detailed scouting reports for every NBA game for the last 15 years. 

*Bill [trembling a little]* Gee, exalted one, you must have had a lot to talk about.

*Krause:* Yes, Yes, Bill, I am telling you that this coach has an unusually large brain, very large, it would normally only be found in man that was 2 hat sizes larger. He also comes from a very good family. Yep, good family values.

*Bill [really trebling tries to change the topic]* Well, do you think that the trout will be biting on Sunday.

*Krause *Ahhhhhhh, Bill, let’s put the trip on hold. I’d like you to interview my new find for that last spot on the staff. Guess what, the kid loves to fish, too.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Anyone know if he likes to fish?


:laugh:


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

What a load of manure on this thread about future head coaching and given the lack of quality of the posters doing it I rate this thread 1 star. lowest possible rating and I urge you to do the same.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

It's a joke. At worst, I may have posted a joke that's not very funny.

It is indisputable that Jackson was hired as an assistant after Collins was the Head Coach at Krause's urging and that Krause publically romanced Pink Floyd while Jackson was Head Coach at least from Jax's viewpoint. 

It is also indisputable that Floyd was hired before the Jerry's had finished negotiating, albeit unsuccessfully, to have Jackson come back for one more year.

And of course Cartwright was also added to Floyd's staff. Again, the relationship prior to the hire was between Krause and the assistant, not the Head coach.

Perhaps Bill knows the guy from his dealings in the league. But if Krause added another of his finds to the staff, me thinks that the current Head Coach might be a little concerned if only in the back of his mind.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> It's a joke. Given the lack of responses, at worst, I may have posted a joke that's not very funny.
> 
> It is indisputable that Jackson was hired as an assistant after Collins was the Head Coach at Krause's urging and that Krause publically romanced Pink Floyd while Jackson was Head Coach.
> ...


They just sgned Cartwright to a multi year contract and you always want to get extra good brains as assistant coaches. To say Cartwright is in trouble is ridiculous and that is basically what you seem to be saying. Realism says Catwright won;t be coacjing the Bulls for the next 20 years, but this whole approach that Wilhelm is going to take his job and Cartwright better be worried right now is totally ridiculous.


----------



## ed (Jul 15, 2002)

> What a load of manure on this thread about future head coaching and given the lack of quality of the posters doing it I rate this thread 1 star. lowest possible rating and I urge you to do the same.


Holy crap man, chill out. This isn't a job, you can actually joke around in here. Here, enjoy some bananas. :rbanana: :gbanana: :banana:


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ed</b>!
> 
> Holy crap man, chill out. This isn't a job, you can actually joke around in here. Here, enjoy some bananas. :rbanana: :gbanana: :banana:


No, you guys chill out. We just inked Cartwright and he is doing a fine job. Of course this ain't a real job, but I have learned how silly things escalate on these boards and this is totally ridiculalous. If it is a joke write lol. This is absurd.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Songcycle</b>!
> This is absurd.


I agree. As Wilhelm is the new A/V guy with a nice title, I thought the humor was pretty apparent. Perhaps, I'll try to add a little few more of these    in the future.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> And none of us knew that when Pink Floyd was hired that he would replace Jax. Oh wait a second, everyone did.
> ...


Truly hilarious stuff.


----------



## higginj44 (Jul 18, 2002)

I thought it was pretty funny too.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

If its a consensus here, maybe I am wrong and I didn't take it right.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Songcycle</b>!
> If its a consensus here, maybe I am wrong and I didn't take it right.


This thread is neither entertaining nor offensive, therefore I ask that it be locked.


----------

